# BRAZIL - Brazilian championship stadiums



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

*Brasileirão 2018*










*Estádio Independência*
City: Belo Horizonte
Construction: 2011
Capacity: 23.018
_América-MG and Atlético-MG_





































*Arena da Baixada*
City: Curitiba
Construction: 1999
Reconstruction: 2014
Capacity: 43.981
_Atlético-PR_




































*Itaipava Arena Fonte Nova*
City: Salvador
Construction: 2013
Capacity: 56.500
_Bahia_




































*Estádio Olímpico Nilton Santos(Engenhão)*
City: Rio de Janeiro
Construction: 2007
Capacity: 46.931
_Botafogo_




































*Arena Castelão*
City: Fortaleza
Construction: 1973
Reconstruction: 2013
Capacity: 67.037
_Ceará_



























*Arena Condá*
City: Chapecó
Construction: 1976
Capacity: 22.600
_Chapecoense_



























*Arena Corinthians*
City: São Paulo
Construction: 2013
Capacity: 46.116
_Corinthians_





































*Estádio Mineirão*
City: Belo Horizonte
Construction: 1965
Reconstruction: 2013
Capacity: 62.170
_Cruzeiro_




































*Estádio Maracanã*
City: Rio de Janeiro
Construction: 1950
Reconstruction: 2013
Capacity: 78.838
_Fluminense and Flamengo_




































*Arena do Grêmio*
City: Porto Alegre
Construction: 2012
Capacity: 55.538
_Grêmio_




































*Estádio Beira-Rio*
City: Porto Alegre
Construction: 1969
Reconstruction: 2014
Capacity: 51.300
_Internacional_




































*Allianz Parque*
City: São Paulo
Construction: 2014
Capacity: 43.600
_Palmeiras_




































*Estádio Durival de Brito e Silva(Vila Capanema)*
City: Curitiba
Construction: 1947
Capacity: 20.083
_Paraná_




































*Estádio Urbano Caldeira(Vila Belmiro)*
City: Santos
Construction: 1916
Capacity: 16.798
_Santos_




































*Estádio Cícero Pompeu de Toledo (Morumbi)*
City: São Paulo
Construction: 1960
Capacity: 66.795
_São Paulo_




































*Estádio Adelmar da Costa Carvalho (Ilha do Retiro)
*
City: Recife
Construction: 1937
Capacity: 35.020
_Sport_



























*Estádio São Januário*
City: Rio de Janeiro
Construction: 1927
Capacity: 24.584
_Vasco da Gama_




































*Estádio Manoel Barradas(Barradão)*
City: Salvador
Construction: 1986
Capacity: 35.632
_Vitória_

























​


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

Great post. I love some of the older stadia. Real character. Hadn't seen Estádio Manoel Barradas (Barradão) or Estádio Adelmar da Costa Carvalho (Ilha do Retiro) before. Will look up some of the history of those grounds later. What is going on with Estádio Ilha do Urubu? Are Flamengo building something else as that looks very temporary and not really befitting of such a big club? I'd love to go to Santos and Vasco. It would be like a pilgrimage.

Edit: Just how steep is the top tier at Palmeiras? It looks like it wouldn't be legal in England - appearances can be deceptive though.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

In The End said:


> *Arena da Baixada*
> City: Curitiba
> Construction: 1999
> Reconstruction: 2014
> ...


:nuts:


I am shocked! I saw two World Cup games in this stadium in 2014 and I had no clue there was retractable roof there! 
But OK, the same happened to me once before, it was Düsseldorf Esprit Arena, I went there for a game and had no clue the roof can be closed hno:

And I really try to check the stadium as much as possible when I am there ..... hno: hno:


----------



## Vinicius B Bossi (Mar 7, 2018)

ElvisBC said:


> :nuts:
> 
> 
> I am shocked! I saw two World Cup games in this stadium in 2014 and I had no clue there was retractable roof there!
> ...


Due to delays in construction, the Arena da Baixada was unfinished at the World Cup, the retractile roof was installed later


----------



## Vinicius B Bossi (Mar 7, 2018)

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Great post. I love some of the older stadia. Real character. Hadn't seen Estádio Manoel Barradas (Barradão) or Estádio Adelmar da Costa Carvalho (Ilha do Retiro) before. Will look up some of the history of those grounds later. What is going on with Estádio Ilha do Urubu? Are Flamengo building something else as that looks very temporary and not really befitting of such a big club? I'd love to go to Santos and Vasco. It would be like a pilgrimage.
> 
> Edit: Just how steep is the top tier at Palmeiras? It looks like it wouldn't be legal in England - appearances can be deceptive though.


The Estadio da Ilha do Urubu (official name Estadio Luso-Brasileiro, belongs to a small team called Portuguese-RJ), has a temporary increase, because the fixed capacity is small for the Brazilian championship, currently is prohibited because one of the towers fell, Flamengo traditionally plays Maracanã, but it is financially inviolable, therefore of change.
Flamengo intends to build a new stadium in the future, but still has no project.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Vinicius B Bossi said:


> Due to delays in construction, the Arena da Baixada was unfinished at the World Cup, the retractile roof was installed later


ok, thanks, that explains something :colgate: I was just about to start looking for the fotos from the world cup.


----------



## HDI 0.548 (Dec 28, 2015)

Why does Santos play in such a small stadium


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

^^
This stadium is a historical place, Pelé and others top players played in this stadium;

But, Santos plays eventually in Pacaembu, including and especially, matches of the Libertadores:
City: São Paulo
Construction: 1940
Capacity: 37.952


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

who cares who played there in the past. a club cannot be attached to the past if they want to thrive in the future

Maracana was also a historic stadium, nevertheless, the rebuild it to a modern stadia
Flamengo and Vasco are other clubs that would need a new stadium. they have a vast supporter base

question. is the athletics track in Morumbi usually used? its only 4 lanes wide


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

^^
No, the athletics track is completaly unusual;


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

fidalgo said:


> who cares who played there in the past. a club cannot be attached to the past if they want to thrive in the future
> 
> Maracana was also a historic stadium, nevertheless, the rebuild it to a modern stadia
> Flamengo and Vasco are other clubs that would need a new stadium. they have a vast supporter base
> ...


Santos is a densely populated city on an island. The football club have looked to build elsewhere but getting a site is very difficult. I'm sure they would rather have a new ground than play their biggest matches in Sao Paulo.

Vasco could expand and modernise their stadium. There is a church/shrine at one end so that will never by fully built up. They should do something on the other 3 sides. I think part of the problem is that there is the culture of watching on TV rather than going to matches. How much of the support in a city like Rio can afford to attend? Corinthians and Palmeiras have shown that a modern stadium will draw the crowds in Sao Paulo but will it work in Rio? Botafogo use a modern stadium but I don't think they get great crowds but I'm not sure how much support they have.

Not sure why Flamengo are playing at that small ground when Fluminense are using Maracana.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

from what i've been reading the rent in Maracana is huge and Flamengo prefer to play most matches on that "small ground" to make more money, and leave the bigger matches to Maracana. probably Fluminense have no choice

but Flamengo is looking to build a new stadium http://stadiumdb.com/news/2018/01/rio_de_janeiro_flamengo_need_more_time_to_evaluate_stadium_site



as for Vasco, I didnt knew that church issue, but, if they square the other end tier, (the one with the huge red cross), they'll make room to make a full enclosured stadium. I'm not measuring, but it seems so. plus, they could earn from new comercial spaces in the gap below the tiers that is empty today


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

^^


Vasco recently elected his new president, and in his candidacy he presented a stadium modernization project;

Capacity: 31.000






and


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Soon Atlético Mineiro will build the new stadium


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Arenas Santos project in 2016


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

I have been to 6 of those stadiums... the one in Santos is not the biggest or the best but it is home for Santos


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Is there still a plan to build a new stadium for Flamengo in Niteroi?


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

are there any games planned to be played in manaus, cuiaba and brasilia ?


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

Slodi said:


> Is there still a plan to build a new stadium for Flamengo in Niteroi?


Flamengo have several plans in several places, for one stadium;
The last one is Gavea, in the trainning center of the club;


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

vitacit said:


> are there any games planned to be played in manaus, cuiaba and brasilia ?


Don't have clubs playing the first or second division of brazilian championship in this places, but, eventually, the small clubs leaves the matches against giant clubs for this stadiums;
Natal and Recife(Arena Pernambuco) also don't have clubs in the first division;


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

edit


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

*Projects*

*Arena MRV*
City: Belo Horizonte
Capacity: 47.000
Status: Project regularizations
_Atlético-MG_





































*Arena Condá*
City: Chapecó
Capacity: 30.000
Status: seeking funding
_Chapecoense_















*Arena da Gavea*
City: Rio de Janeiro
Capacity: Undefiened
Status: studing feasibility of the project
*Various projects
_Flamengo_




































*Fluminense Stadium*
City: Rio de Janeiro
Capacity: Undefiened
Status: studing feasibility of the project
_Fluminense_




























*Arena Santos*
City: Santos
Capacity: 27.286
Status: studing feasibility of the project
_Santos_
































*Estádio Cícero Pompeu de Toledo (Morumbi)*
City: São Paulo
Capacity: 65.000
Status: No news
_São Paulo_



























Possibility










*Arena do Sport*
City: Recife
Capacity: 46.000
Status: No news
_Sport_














*Estádio São Januário*
City: Rio de Janeiro
Capacity: 31.000
Status: studing feasibility of the project
_Vasco da Gama_



















*Estádio Manoel Barradas(Barradão)
*
City: Salvador
Capacity: 35.000
Status: studing feasibility of the project
_Vitória_


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

^^

Arena MRV capacity is 47.000


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

This Paraná Stadium on TV looks awful and from above, hateful. What happened to Pinheirão?


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

The Barradão reminds me of the Kaiserslautern (Fritz Walter Stadium I guess) ground. If they (Vitória) could improve their public average, should be a good direction to any stadium improvement in the future


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Any chance of Independência being completed?

I love that style of stadium.


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

trmather said:


> Any chance of Independência being completed?
> 
> I love that style of stadium.


Last year they have started a temporary stand, but as Atlético-MG will buid a new stadium the works were cancelled...


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

Arena da Floresta


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

*SOME MATCHES OF THE TODAY'S ROUND OF THE 'BRASILEIRAO' - STADIUMS *

*ATLETICO PARANAENSE VS SÃO PAULO*

*Sat 09/06/2018 ARENA DA BAIXADA - CURITIBA 04:00 PM*


Arena da Baixada em Curitiba, PR by Cleber Rech, no Flickr

*CHAPECOENSE VS CRUZEIRO*

*Sat 09/06/2018 ARENA CONDÁ - CHAPECÓ 7:00 PM*









image from the webpage www.netflu.com.br credits to Fred Huber/Globoesporte.com 

*VASCO DA GAMA VS SPORT*

*Sat 09/06/2018 SÃO JANUÁRIO - RIO DE JANEIRO 7:00 PM*


São Januário - RJ by Alex Carvalho, no Flickr

*CORINTHIANS VS VITÓRIA*
*
Sat 09/06/2018 ARENA CORINTHIANS -SÃO PAULO 9:00 PM*


Arena Corinthians by Thiago MM, no Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

*SOME MATCHES OF THE TODAY'S ROUND OF THE 'BRASILEIRAO' - STADIUMS *

*ATLETICO MINEIRO VS FLUMINENSE*

*Sun 10/06/2018 ARENA INDEPENDÊNCIA - BELO HORIZONTE 04:00 PM*


independência by Clube Atlético Mineiro, no Flickr


*BAHIA VS BOTAFOGO*

*Sun 10/06/2018 FONTE NOVA - SALVADOR 04:00 PM*


Arena Fonte Nova, Salvador by rob colonna, no Flickr


*CEARÁ VS PALMEIRAS*

*Sun 10/06/2018 CASTELÃO - FORTALEZA 04:00 PM*









imagen de la página www.terra.com.br without indication of the author at the source, credits to their authors


*GRÊMIO VS AMÉRICA MINEIRO*

*Sun 10/06/2018 ARENA DO GRÊMIO - PORTO ALEGRE 04:00 PM*


IMG_0896 by Luciano Coutinho, no Flickr


*FLAMENGO VS PARANÁ*

*Sun 10/06/2018 MARACANÃ - RIO DE JANEIRO 07:00 PM*


Maracana, Rio by Rachid Brasil, no Flickr


*SANTOS VS INTERNACIONAL*

*Sun 10/06/2018 VILA BELMIRO - SANTOS 07:00 PM*


Vila Belmiro by Rafael Garcia Rodrigues, no Flickr


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

Novas fotos da Arena da Floresta - Acre


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

This stadium isn't even in the fourth division :nuts:


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

gabriel campos said:


> This stadium isn't even in the fourth division :nuts:






This yes, this stadium meets 3 teams of the State of Acre plays the third division and the fourth division.
Moreover, it is a stadium where it receives great matches of the Brazil Cup
And to improve one of the teams Atletico Acreano is in first place of the table of the championship of the third division with great chances to ascend to the second division
And to complete this is one of the most modern and functional stages of the Amazon, before the reform of the Arena of the Amazon for the canopy this stadium was the most modern, in 2014 of course this title passed to the Arena of the Amazon


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

gabriel campos said:


> This stadium isn't even in the fourth division :nuts:






This yes, this stadium meets 3 teams of the State of Acre plays the third division and the fourth division.
Moreover, it is a stadium where it receives great matches of the Brazil Cup
And to improve one of the teams Atletico Acreano is in first place of the table of the championship of the third division with great chances to ascend to the second division
And to complete this is one of the most modern and functional stages of the Amazon, before the reform of the Arena of the Amazon for the canopy this stadium was the most modern, in 2014 of course this title passed to the Arena of the Amazon


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

Acre Stadiums




O Florestão
























Arena da Floresta
























Arena do Juruá


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

*BIGGEST PUBLIC OF THE BRAZILIAN CHAMPIONSHIP IN 2018, UNTIL TODAY, THE STADIUM*

07/06/2018 *MANÉ GARRINCHA STADIUM - BRASÍLIA* 20h00 FLUMINENSE 0 x 2 FLAMENGO
*Paying public 59.987*


Mané? by Thiago Marra, no Flickr


Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha by Fernanda Rodrigues, no Flickr


Versailles das veredas . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, no Flickr


Espaços para Locação - Estádio Mané Garrincha by SETUR DF, no Flickr


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

Brazil




Rio Branco - Acre
















Arena da Floresta
































Estadio O Florestão


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Acre has good stadiums, considering they have teams only in 4th division in Brazil.


----------

